# Thoughts on 4health @ tractor supply



## jeremy12095 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello All! I have been feeding my GSD puppy Holly ( 6mos old) Purina LG Breed 
Puppy food and she loves it. I was thinking of switching her to a better food and have read reviews that 4health was rated 4 stars and this food has chicken as the first ingredient. Can you guys give me some ideas of a good/affordable food for my GSD? The only issue with 4health is they dont have a food for LG Breed puppy chow, only puppy chow. Thanks!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

4Health is owned by Diamond and sold exclusively through Tractor Supply Co.

Why not go with Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy. My puppies are doing well on it. And really you could go with adult kibble. Many of us raise our puppies on adult kibble. 

Diamond Naturals is a little cheaper than 4Health and comes in 40 pound bags, where 4Health is 35 pound bags. I have been pretty happy with it, and am getting good stools and weight back on my dogs.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I was all with Selzer, I always fed Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete to all ages. But two of my dogs had occasional soft stool from it, so I switched to 4Health Salmon. They haven't had a single dietary issue on the food, I've been feeding it for a few months now. It's more cost effective to feed Diamond, though. I'd buy both. At the moment I have the ability to spend a little more a month for solid poop, though.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am getting great results with 50/50 Diamond Naturals Adult Chicken and Rice/Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete. 

And I fed one of the litters the Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I would also check out Victor dog food. Not sure where you are located but, if you have a dealer close I'd go for it. Here is their website: Victor Dog Food. That's what I feed my pack now. Nice firm stools. Bags are the same consistency (when I fed Diamond Naturals, bags were SO inconsistent). They all love it and so does my wallet, haha. I can get a 40# bag for $28.25.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

Never fed it to my dogs but my cat was on it for awhile until I switched to kirkland. I hear it's a good food my cat did ok on it besides have runny poop. Do you have a Costco membership? I got one because our shepherd was on the kirkland food and I have now switched our schnauzer to the kirkland food as well. They love it and it is a very good cost(I think I paid $28 for the 40 chicken and rice bag).


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I fed my dogs 4health and they did fine on it, I didn't feed large breed puppy food to Frank just the reg. puppy food, and that I mixed 50/50 with adult till he was a year old, If I fed him full strenght puppy he had very soft stools. 
I switched them off the 4 health when all the recalls came out, because 4 health is sold only by TSC, I couldnt' find a product website for just the food to get info from, the only info. was basically what was printed on the bag on TSC's site, I didn't like that part so I switched.


----------



## jeremy12095 (Apr 13, 2012)

selzer said:


> 4Health is owned by Diamond and sold exclusively through Tractor Supply Co.
> 
> Why not go with Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy. My puppies are doing well on it. And really you could go with adult kibble. Many of us raise our puppies on adult kibble.
> 
> Diamond Naturals is a little cheaper than 4Health and comes in 40 pound bags, where 4Health is 35 pound bags. I have been pretty happy with it, and am getting good stools and weight back on my dogs.


 
Thank you all for the reply, I am located outside Albany NY. I have been feeding my chiauaua on the 4health and he actually eats it. I used to feed him purina small bites but they werent small enough.

I recently made the switch to Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy , Its pricy but the feeding requirement is less than my Purina Large Breed Puppy.

I may stick with the Blue Buffalo for now, i am still slowly switching her over her stool has been watery at first but now that were almost done with the transition she is having more firm stool. If I can just keep her from eating it when i turn my head we would be great!

Thanks again for your reply.


----------

